# Leroy Luther Tustin area...anyone finding them?



## michiganmama (Apr 28, 2018)

Heading out with my kids today! Hoping to find a good spot. I search every year but only had luck with a pile found one year


----------



## michiganmama (Apr 28, 2018)

Anyone searching this area?


----------



## michiganmama (Apr 28, 2018)

___


----------



## stou8042 (May 8, 2014)

michiganmama said:


> Anyone searching this area?


Have you had any luck yet? I will be in Luther this weekend and plan to go out looking when I am not fishing.


----------



## michiganmama (Apr 28, 2018)

My daughter found one while we were out but yes! I'm hearing of people finding lots! Just never me


----------



## stou8042 (May 8, 2014)

Any luck in this area so far? I am planning a trip up next week.


----------

